# Werbung auf Buffed



## Chirogue (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe letzte Zeit öfter das Problem, dass ich auf buffed Werbung eingeblendet bekomme, die ich nich schließen kann und dann immer die Seite neu laden muss...
falls mir da jemand abhilfe schaffen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar...

Gruß Feanwulf


----------



## Haxxler (17. Januar 2009)

Wäre hilfreich wenn du uns sagen könntest welche Werbung das ist und am besten einen Screenshot anhängst.


----------



## Chirogue (17. Januar 2009)

das problem ist, dass die nicht richtig geladen wird, und ich eifnfach nen schwarzen kasten habe...falls es wieder auftritt wird maln screen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (17. Januar 2009)

Welchen Browser nutzt du mit welchem OS? Gegebenenfalls noch: welche Plugins nutzt du?

/wink maladin


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> Firefox mit AVG Toolbar...


----------



## Nyak (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe beim Firefox das Addon "Adblock plus" installiert und dies reagiert z.Z. empfindlich auf die bescheuerten Popups. Einige werden nicht durchgeladen, andere Popups bringen sogar den Browser zum Sterben. Es werden halt immer wieder neue Techniken erdacht und zum Teil muß man dies schon als Angriff auf seinen Browser betrachten.

Auf die Gefahr hin, daß Zam sich wieder aufregt, mit steigender Anzahl von Popups besuche ich buffed.de immer seltender. Wegen Popups auf WoW-Handwerk bin ich zu buffed gewechselt, nun bin ich hier auch fast wieder weg. Schade, ich fand es immer nett hier.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2009)

Nyak schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, daß Zam sich wieder aufregt, mit steigender Anzahl von Popups besuche ich buffed.de immer seltender. Wegen Popups auf WoW-Handwerk bin ich zu buffed gewechselt, nun bin ich hier auch fast wieder weg. Schade, ich fand es immer nett hier.



Die schleichenden Werbeform-Invasion - aber was soll man machen? Wir können auch drauf verzichten und buffed in ein paar Monaten dann abschalten.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2009)

@ Nyak

Ja so ist das nun mal. Werbung = Geld
Je bekannter eine Seite wird desto mehr Werbung wird es geben. Das ist logisch und nun mal der Lauf der Dinge. Man kann halt heute keine (gute) Webseite mehr führen, die ohne Werbeeinnahmen auskommt. Allein das Trafficvolumen dürfte schon so einiges kosten und macht vielleicht sogar den größten Teil der Kosten aus.


----------



## Nyak (21. Januar 2009)

Generell habe ich nichts gegen Werbung und ein guter Anbieter hat auch jedes Recht seine Angebote zu vermarkten ! Immerhin werden die Inhalte für alle User kostenlos angeboten, daher kann der Anbieter auch entscheiden, wie es die Werbung platziert. Er muss aber auch bedenken, ob er sich mit aufdringlichen Pushs einen Gefallen tut.

Grundsätzlich halte ich PopUps für bedenklich, letztendlich wird hier versucht, mögliche Einstellungen der User zu umgehen, das macht ein Virus auch nicht anders.

Wenn man dann auch noch bedenkt, wie viele User sich über PopUps ärgern und die eingeblendete Werbung als negativ betrachten, verstehe ich die Marketingabteilungen dieser Firmen nicht. Die Telekom hat gerade wieder negative Schlagzeilen mit einem Exit-PopUp geschrieben und andere bekannte Unternehmen glänzen sogar mit Tracking-Cookies und ähnlicher Spyware, welche sie nichtmals selber verursachen, sondern der Vermarkter.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, sein System zu schützen und es gibt auch viele PopUp-Blocker. Ich empfehle mal folgende Site, auf der ihr euren Schutz prüfen könnt:

http://www.popuptest.com/


----------



## Morgas (21. Januar 2009)

Also diese Werbung bei Buffed, welche sich von links in den Bildschirm schieb empfinde ich auch als extrem nervigst. 

Bei solchen Werbungen schau ich eigentlich immer auf den Anbieter und versuche dessen Produkte zu vermeiden.
Weiterhin hatte ich Buffed lange Zeit als Startseite, aber seit dieser Werbung hab ich wieder auf web.de umgeschwenkt, weil es einfach abartig nervig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyak (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es auch erstaunlich. Ich weiß nie, was auf dem PopUp war, da ich nur den Schalter zum Wegklicken suche.


----------



## German Psycho (22. Januar 2009)

andere seiten bekommen es doch auch hin weniger nervige werbung zu schalten.

beispielsweise heise.de oder golem.de.


ActiveX und Flash deaktivieren und werbung auf buffed.de ist vergangenheit.


----------



## Krendel (22. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich bei diesen Flash-Popups, auch immer, ob es auch nur jemals irgendwo jemanden gab, der aus echtem Interesse gelesen hat was da drauf steht, und den weitverlinkten Inhalt betrachtet hat.

Ich arbeite selber in einer Werbeagentur, und kann nicht verstehen, wie so beharrlich versucht wird, den potentiellen Kunden mit solch aggressiven Mitteln von seinen Produkten abzuschrecken.


----------



## Morgas (30. Januar 2009)

oh man ich dachte die werbung die sich bei jedem öffnen von blasc von links reinschiebt wäre nur von kurzer dauer, scheinbar hab ich mich da getäuscht oO

selten werbung gesehn die sooooo NERVIG ist wie diese. für mich ist buffed jedenfalls gestorben. da guck ich lieber auf den anderen seiten. die haben zwar auch werbung aber keine so extrem aufdringliche


----------



## Morgas (8. Februar 2009)

hört endlich auch mit dieser gott verdammten einschiebenden werbung das kotzt sowas von an ich hasse diese buffed seite mittlerweile. ich geh kurz drauf, les die news und sobald diese scheiß werbung sich einschiebt schließe ich die webseite.

ist das euer ziel? für die paar pfennig mehr die user so zu verärgern? wenn ja - ihr habts geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverstorm (9. Februar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Zeit öfter das Problem, dass ich auf buffed Werbung eingeblendet bekomme, die ich nich schließen kann und dann immer die Seite neu laden muss...
> falls mir da jemand abhilfe schaffen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar...
> 
> Gruß Feanwulf



Ich besuche buffed.de seit der aggressiven Werbung die von links eingeblendet wird kaum mehr. Es gibt genügend andere Portale, die die Werbung dezent unterbringen und nicht so absolut bescheuert wie die auf buffed.de!

Wenn mir irgendjemand einen Tipp geben kann wie man die Werbung mit Firefox blocken kann, bitte hier posten.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Buffed.de?
Kenn ich nur das Forum von.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Silverstorm schrieb:


> Wenn mir irgendjemand einen Tipp geben kann wie man die Werbung mit Firefox blocken kann, bitte hier posten.




Damit ist der Thread ist zu. :-) Einfach mal scrollen und Suchfunktion nutzen. Threads die Eröffnet werden um ungerechtfertigterweise Profilierungen anzubringen, das die Schließung doch ungerechtfertigt sei. 

Ich kann nicht viel mehr tun, als jedesmal zu schreiben, das wir uns diesen Sachen bewusst sind und sie entsprechend weitergeben. Aber die Dreistigkeit hier nach Blockierung-Möglichkeiten für Werbung zu bitten, müssen wir nicht tolerieren.


----------

